
Why are record levels of CEO's quitting and selling stock? - crypticlizard
Is anybody worried their tech companies are about to be downsizing?
======
forkexec
IDK. Thom Hartmann keeps harping on a cataclysmic crash MacGuffin to seem like
a Nostradamus or sell books, but the period between crashes typically averages
7 years; the US is long overdue but I wonder if the Fed's levers are making
whatever or whenever that happens worse. Or MMT-based policies make recessions
magically disappear (doubtful).

Oil consumption is down to 2009 levels.

Americans, except billionaires, are poorer than they've been since the turn of
the 20th c. This means less disposable income and consumption.

To the Q: I'd need to see a comprehensive table of ex-CEOs of Fortune 2000 and
top 500 privately-held companies over the past 15 years or so and their stock
events (privately-held if they have any data) to see if there's a pattern.

------
muzani
I think it's just a wave. When a new tech hits, like TVs, transistors, robots,
internet, touchphones, there's a wave of startups that come in to capitalize
on it. They solve the obvious problems. Another wave comes in solving more
niche problems. Eventually most of the gold is extracted from the gold rush
and they sell off what they have.

It's not unusual. It sounds more like companies with 30% year on year growth
have finally matured into massive companies with 8% year on year growth, and
transition from expansion based CEOs to those who are good at managing larger
companies.

------
0x1221
Can you gives us some numbers that show that this is actually happening?

------
JudS
Examples?

------
Spooky23
We just did a round of stimulus by allowing cash to be repatriated and cutting
taxes and rates. This stuff really benefited large companies.

The benefits from those types of things aren’t lasting benefits and do not
last, it makes sense for people to take gains.

------
throwaway15392
Trump wasn't lying when he said he was going to drain the swamp, a lot of
famous and powerful people are connected to horrifying stuff, there's more
info about this out there if you want to find it

